# Mossberg 500 value



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Is a Mossberg 500 12ga with a 28" barrel, 24" rifled barrel, and a 18" smooth bore barrel worth $250?

It has the black composite stock.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah, where I live 300 would be top dollar, so 250 would be a fair price.


----------

